# DNR completes elk survey



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

DNR completes elk survey
http://www.thealpenanews.com/

Wednesday, March 1, 2006 By SARA ROBINSON News Staff Writer
[email protected] 354-3111 ext. 316.

A Michigan Department of Natural Resources survey completed during the first part of February indicates elk numbers are likely within the target population range.

Though official numbers havent yet been tallied, the number of elk in the core elk range is estimated to be between 800 to 900 animals.

It looks like its going to be right in that neighborhood of what we were anticipating, said DNR Wildlife Biologist Dave Smith.

The survey, which was completed with aircraft, covered the area bounded by M-68, M-32, Interstate 75 and a north-south line along the Montmorency County border. The core elk range includes all of Montmorency County, most of Otsego County and portions of Presque Isle and Cheboygan counties.

Prior to this years survey, the last elk survey was completed in 2002. Smith said between then and now, the DNR has been developing a new survey model, which was implemented for the first time this year.

In the past, surveyors covered the entire core elk range using both helicopters and snowmobiles. With the newly developed survey method, DNR biologists can complete the entire survey from the air using whats called a siteability index.

We can fly over an area, and because we have (radio) collared elk, we know how many are there, Smith said. We develop a ratio between those that we saw and those we didnt. From that, a siteability index is developed.

During this years survey, over 550 elk were sighted from the air.

According to Smith, historically most Michigan elk inhabited the more southerly regions of the state.

In the 1800s, elk numbers in Michigan had dwindled down to nothing due to encroaching settlement and market hunting.

Elk from Yellowstone National Park were reintroduced to the current core elk range in 1918.

Smith said the current core area was chosen because it is the only area in Michigan that is suitable as an elk range.

You couldnt reintroduce elk in southern Michigan in farm country, Smith said.

Since the reintroduction of elk in 1918, elk numbers have undergone slow growth and precipitous declines. Smith said the number of elk increased gradually through the 1920s and 1930s until World War II, though subsistence hunting kept the number of animals in check.

Subsistence hunting slacked off during the economic upswing that followed World War II.

Around 1940 with the outbreak of World War II, there really wasnt much pressure put on them, Smith said. They began to expand to the point, around the mid 1960s, when they felt that there was over 1,000 animals.

The increase in numbers spurred the DNR to institute the states first official elk hunts, which occurred in 1964 and 1965. Because of poaching and habitat changes, elk numbers dropped again in the 1970s, when it was estimated there were only about 200 animals left in the state. Smith said habitat enhancement and a crackdown on poaching led to another resurgence in elk numbers. In 1984, increasing elk numbers resulted in the reinstatement of elk hunts. The hunts continue to this day.

The number of elk permits issued each year ranges from 40 to 400, though the average is between 100 and 125.

Smith said the DNRs goal is to keep winter herd elk numbers between 800 to 900 animals.

We feel at that goal of 800 to 900 ... we can protect the habitat and ensure that well have elk into the future, he said.

Management of elk herds involves not only keeping numbers within the desired range, but also attempting to restrict distribution of the animals to suitable areas.

We do have some problems with distribution, where animals get out into areas we dont want them, like agricultural areas, Smith said.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Not sure if this should be a seperate thred or not. It is regarding the "distribution" mentioned in the last two sentences in the original post..

Recieved the _Montmorency County Tribune_ today and a front page article is "Farmers request elk crop damage permits."


Article relates that 40-50 elk may me in the area N of Hillman, area M for the elk hunts. Farmers pointed out that only 7 elk out of 40 permits in the area. They therefore are requesting crop damage permits to coincide with the season for deer damage permits. DNR reluctant.

One farmer noted that in PA farmers can shoot and in KY and TN tranquilizer guns aid in "distribution." He stated "he dont see hunting as the solution."

The DNR rep pointed out that the farmer in question "did not allow hunters on his land to help solve the problem." The farmer "thought it was the DNRs problem to solve."

So I guess he is saying hunters not wanted to shoot elk--just let me do it.. Amen


----------



## Elk Guide (Dec 19, 2000)

I know what farmer they are talking about and he would not let anyone on his property to take elk but he wants crop damage permits and if he wants them he is going to have to let hunters on or not get them....the area they are talking about is in area M during the early hunt or X there is no area N......I dont think we will have a early hunt again because we can take care of problem animals in the december hunt alot better....As for the number of elk the sightings were down during the december season and and it was a hard hunt ......i would think it would take a few years to get some kind of accuracy on the number of animals but who knows i guess we have to wait and see ....I hope for our elk herds sake that they are right about the number of elk because we can't afford for them to be wrong .......


----------

